# The blog of Marci, Stan and Ruby!



## Moochyesh (Feb 7, 2013)

Figured i might as well make one of these so i can keep EVERYTHING togeather=]!

Il just start with a small update on everyone,

Stan is getting ready for his big day (Being altered) on monday the 11th of feb. He is loving his new hutch he got for christmas and LOVES his big pink igloo!

Marci has been here for around a month now i would say, She has a very appt on friday to check to see if shes pregnant, if not she will go ahead with her spay on the 11th as well as stan!

Ruby is being adopted on the 9th (saturday) from a breeder and is a broken blue tort holland lop! she is 8 weeks old and we are so excited to meet her !!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2013)

Good, I´d read about Stan and Marci already. Hope everything goes well with Stan, it should be straightforward and we´ll wait to hear about Marci. 

Ruby sound lovely, hope we get to see pics of all of them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes we need pictures! I'm glad your starting a blog. I always like it when people start their own blogs. Can't wait to see pics of Ruby I bet she's :adorable:


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 7, 2013)

Marci has started harness training





Stan





Marci





Marci sleeping





Marci





Ruby














Stan


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah, just love the pictures, they are all so gorgeous. I love the one of Marci sleeping, she just looks so comfy and Stan´s eyes are so cute. Ruby, well babies are just too much....bunny cuteness overload coming on lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

OMG!!! your bunnies are adorable! You should use one of them for your avatar! I love the one with sleeping Marci!


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you all!!!!

I actually have a update

Marci had her vet appointment today... The vet believes she is pregnant and said it is early enough in the pregnancy to spay.
I know nothing about babies or care so I just feel it would be best to do that, but I am struggling so much with it! Any suggestions?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 8, 2013)

I think everyone will understand whatever you do. If you feel that you´re not ready to look after babies and won´t be able to re-home, I, for one would understand if you have her spayed and if your vet is completly Ok wtih this. I´m no expert but I´m sure other people will be able to inform you with more experience of this. Whatever you do, good luck.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know much about the matter either, but good luck!


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick update

Ruby is home from the breeder and we also took home a SUPER sweet blue dutch named Peabody =]
They are getting used to their new cages right now but I do have some photos to post soon!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 10, 2013)

That is so exciting and an extra bunny. Can´t wait to see the photos.


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 12, 2013)

Marci has been spayed and is recovering very very well!
Stanly is waiting until the 18th beacause we have decided to vist a different vet to preform his surgery.


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, look at that cute lickle face....how can anyone resist lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG! He is soooooo cute!


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 19, 2013)

Thankyou! 

Ruby has had the snuffles for a month now and is not walking very well.. She is on baytril and gets a check up on Friday =] She also has been going to the park and seams to have a blast there.

Peabody has inspired me to start a rabbit agility club for NW florida and will be competing at the arba show in October. He also will be getting altered next month =]!

Marci has been doing awesome after the spay, She has healed and is as sweet as can be! she is also practicing on her jumping and loves visiting the park.

Stan is getting altered on Tuesday and after healing will start jumping with his brothers and sisters, He has a favorite tree at the park and loves to play with marci..

We are getting our home ready for a baby velveteen lop that will be coming home with us in 6 weeks!

All the rabbits are watching as we build a enclosed outside rabbit running track and play centers that they can access from a small cat door. Our track will run about 100 feet out into the back yard with some large square areas off the side where they can play and do their binkys =]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 19, 2013)

Aww, sorry Ruby's not doing well. I hope the baytril clears those sniffles up. I hope she will be able to better soon.

That's cool you going to have Peabody compete I hope he wins! And good for you, to start a rabbit agility club that's great.

That's so great that Marci is doing well after her spay. I'm sure all your buns will do fine after their spays and neuters.

You're getting a baby velveteen lop? I bet you are soo exited to bring her home. Post pics once you get her.

And that is great that you are are building a rabbit run. I'll bet they will have soo much fun.


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)

Newest baby Mushoo still at the breeders =] comes home in 3 weeks


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Azerane (Mar 31, 2013)

All your buns looks so sweet. Agree with the others that I LOVE that image of Marci sleeping, it's adorable. Can we see photos of your blue dutch too?  Sounds like you must have your hands full though with all those buns!


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)

OMG I had to share,
Just got this picture of Mu from our breeder..


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, what an adorable little fellow...lovely picture for this Easter Sunday.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

SO cute!


----------



## Moochyesh (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Cant wait to have her home! 3 more weeks =]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 1, 2013)

I was changing her sex, what a lovely little lady, you´ll have to put a bow in her hair lol.

She is absolutely beautiful. Hope the three weeks pass soon for you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I hope the 3 weeks pass soon for you! She is so adorable.


----------



## Moochyesh (Apr 2, 2013)

Thankyou all! We cant get enough of her pictures...It will be a long 3 weeks but lets hope i keep busy=]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, keep busy and don't think about her (Its going to be really hard not too ) and the time should seem to pass quicker.


----------



## Moochyesh (May 2, 2013)

Just some pictures


----------



## Moochyesh (May 2, 2013)

All pictures of baby ruby taken around 2 months ago


----------



## JBun (May 2, 2013)

Cute pictures! Great running action shot. And I love the one of Ruby and the chick. Ruby looks like such a sweetheart  

How is Ruby doing after her illness and the neck problem? I came across some info on hyperextension of the neck in rabbits, that I could share if it's something that is still an issue for her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 2, 2013)

OMG! The new pictures are SO SO SO adorable! I especially like the picture of the little chick on her head. Beautiful pictures!!! :big kiss::inlove::goodjob:clapping:


----------



## Moochyesh (May 4, 2013)

I think the vet has mis diagnosed ruby, Snuffles, but has never sneezed once? Snuffles and no symptoms other than no control over her head... I think and have consulted in a few friends that she has nerve damage... heres a video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMF4c7CGl64[/ame]


----------



## Moochyesh (May 4, 2013)

might as well post this here too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=uSvn8ezMdEE&feature=endscreen


----------



## Moochyesh (May 4, 2013)

And this was inspired by another user who compared her buns baby photos to today


----------



## JBun (May 4, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought that pasteurella would cause that kind of head extension either. It's a bacteria and doesn't always necessarily cause snuffles, but when it causes an ear infection, usually it seems to be more of a head tilt that occurs. 

I came across this info on opisthotonus in rabbits. It's arching or hyperextension of the back and head. There were a few causes of it in rabbits, that were suggested. One was called nematodiasis, which is caused by the roundworm from skunks or racoons. The other was caused by a vitamin A deficiency. I'm not sure how possible or common the nematodiasis is. I couldn't really find a lot of info on it in rabbits, just that it could happen. What I read suggested that it may be treatable with the bendazole antiparasitics. There was a little bit more info on the vitamin A deficiency, especially in it happening in young rabbits. It seemed that it would happen because of the vitamin breakdown in poor quality or old feed, so the rabbit or momma rabbit wouldn't get enough vit. A and so wouldn't pass it on to her babies. There was mention of it causing hydrocephalus and the hyperextension of the neck. i'm not sure on the treatment for these either, since there isn't a ton of info on these things. It would seem like with the vit. A deficiency, that getting a better quality fresher feed would be important, and that fresh leafy greens would help. There are also small animal vitamin drops that could be used. I don't know if you feed your rabbits veggies everyday, but that might be something you want to try, if you don't.

There is also the possibility of e. cuniculi being the cause, though I haven't ever read or heard of it causing the head extension like that. E. cuniculi is also treated with the bendazole meds. The treatment is fenbendazole at 20mg/kg, once a day, for 4 weeks.

With the nematodiasis, some places I read that there was no treatment, and others that oxibendazole may help, but I'm wondering if fenbendazole would be equally effective.

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=385181&sk=&date=&pageID=5
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/tilt.html

Maybe you could find a different vet that you could talk to about these different possibilities with. It might be good to print out the info and bring it with you for the vet to read. The vit. A would be the easiest to treat, then e. cuniculi. The nematodiasis seems the hardest. But I hope all this info helps and that you can find a good vet that will help you figure out what is going on and how to fix it.


----------

